# Bad cramping in the middle of the night 8dpt - WORRIED



## Moma (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, and hoping it will be my saving grace in this nail biting 2WW. I keep finding myself typing every feeling or twinge into Google, which is driving me mad.  

I have just completed my first IVF, and in my 8th day post fresh transfer (5-day embryo), and had really bad cramps in the middle of the night, which have softened but still there today. I feel quite nauseous, and a bit of a dodgy stomach, but think this might be a result of the pain? Feel really lethargic too, and can't move from the sofa.

After transfer, I was extremely bloated, tired, boobs are "heavy" but not necessarily sore, and my feet ache (?!).

Really want this to happen but don't feel very positive at the moment. 6 more days to go until I'm allowed to test. Praying like I've never prayed before.  

Has anyone else experienced middle of the night cramps, and still got a BFP?


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi 

Just wanted to say I woke in the middle of the night with strong (although not painful) cramps  during the first week of my 2ww and it was probably implantation as I am now 10 weeks pregnant. Fingers crossed it could be the same for you. I would definitely take it as a very good sign if I were you. 

Not to scare you but keep an eye on your bloating in case it is ohss, I also had this and it was quite painful at times. Cramps can sometimes be pain from your ovaries.

Best of luck

Flowersinthewindow.


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi moma


How are you?  You sound just like me!, I've been renamed google.com at home!!  Think i eventually went of the deep end with symptom and lack of symptom, googling!

I had middle of the night cramping on both my FETs.  First one was 5dp2dt and this was 7dp2dt.  I got a BFN first go and BFP this go.

This left me confused as the first go I was certain it was implantation so to get a BFN was not what I expected.  This time when I got it I didn't think about it as anything due to experience of first so when I got BFP was surprised again!

When my friend got pregnant natural, actually 2 friends they experienced night cramping, around same time so I would say its a very good sign.  I do think my first did implant that night but just didn't stick.

Keep positive  for me and my friends it was a good sign 
Lots of baby dust to you

Lisa xxx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ps

Ment to say to I also had bloating this FET my BFP and no bloating my BFN FET so that could be a good sign too.  However as flowerinthewindow says do be very aware of side effects esp OHSS

xx


----------



## Carah (May 19, 2012)

Hi moma, I was woken up two nights in a row with terrible cramps 5dp5dt and 6dp. It made me so frightened. I spent all day crying yesterday waiting for my BETA results because I thought it hadn't worked...but I got a bfp! It sounds like it could be implantation. Hope youre ok, the 2ww is torture. Sending you lots of positivity


----------



## Moma (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for replying. It's just so reassuring that there are other people out there who are going through the same thing. This is a great forum, and a good distraction from Google for me! (LisaL29 you did cheer me up!).  

The whole process is just so surreal...

Will keep posting. Thank you for all the baby dust, and big congrats for the BFPs! X


----------

